

Stop Capitalizing the Word Internet - ChrisArchitect
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122384/stop-capitalizing-word-internet

======
legitster
The first thing I did when reading this article was test to see if Word or
Swiftkey would try to correct a lowercase "internet".

They didn't.

I have no idea what the author is going on about.

